

A list of esoteric programming languages -- do people here know any of these? - EGreg
http://esolangs.org/wiki/Language_list

======
EGreg
This is a great site to learn languages.
<http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Main_Page>

Sometimes, all I want is to look at choice "phrases" in the language, and
learn that way. Maybe some minimal comments to illustrate side effects or
concepts, but no text other than that. Just have at it. The fastest way to
learn a language IMHO relies more on the order of presented phrases than
anything else.

